# Gaining muscle mass



## O'Malley (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I need your advice!

I've got some trouble putting on weight and thus gaining muscle mass, although I eat a lot. I'm in good shape but I could use some more muscle 

I've been thinking about working out but overtraining myself wouldn't do any good would it?

So how do martial artists gain muscle mass? Do you have any tips?

Thanks for your answers,

Mal'


----------



## K-man (Jan 16, 2013)

Perhaps I could ask why do you want to increase muscle mass? You don't say in your profile anything about your martial art background but normally I would suggest that strength and natural bulk is better than bulk achieved from using heavy weights. For example, as a gymnast, many decades back, we were not allowed to work with weights as they would build muscle that was not 'useful' muscle, just extra weight that we had to accommodate and this can restrict movement and slow you down. That didn't stop us sneaking into the weights room occasionally just to see what we could lift and it was as much or more than the guys who trained with the weights regularly.  So, unless there is a real reason to increase muscle mass, I would recommend a general workout with medium to low weights, high reps and eat healthy.        :asian:


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 16, 2013)

K-man said:


> Perhaps I could ask why do you want to increase muscle mass? You don't say in your profile anything about your martial art background but normally I would suggest that strength and natural bulk is better than bulk achieved from using heavy weights. For example, as a gymnast, many decades back, we were not allowed to work with weights as they would build muscle that was not 'useful' muscle, just extra weight that we had to accommodate and this can restrict movement and slow you down. That didn't stop us sneaking into the weights room occasionally just to see what we could lift and it was as much or more than the guys who trained with the weights regularly.  So, unless there is a real reason to increase muscle mass, I would recommend a general workout with medium to low weights, high reps and eat healthy.        :asian:



Agree! There are also several factors that will affect your muscle mass that would be helpful to know about.  How young are you?  Men often have difficulty putting on "bulk" until somewhere in their twenties or later.  What is your genetic type? Not fast twitch vs. slow twitch muscle predominance (though that brings up an interesting question- does that make a differance?) but do the men in your family tend to be lean or bulky?  And as stated before, do you desire strength or is a bulky physique important.  Please don't get caught in the trap of steroids etc. Stick to good nutrition and weight training that supplements the motions of your primary training. 
As an aside, one of my senseis regularly lifts weights and benches in excess of 300# (and he's an old guy).  I remember that in his youth before he started weight training, he could easily squat the max on a universal gym (750lb ?) just from his routine leg training. Goes to show that weights aren't the only means to an end.


----------



## SacredCoconut (Jan 16, 2013)

As far as i know you wont realy gain that much bulk until training for long time. How about first saying how meny push ups, pull ups, sit ups and squats you can do? Calisthenic workouts are good in way that you won realy get bulky with them, but can still see results and get strenght. From what i have read its myth that you bulk wrong with heavy weight and you can gain with both low and high weight mostly same results if done right. With good research weight training is alweys good.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 16, 2013)

Muscle is gained by slowly, over a period of months or even years, breaking down and building back up. It is not a swift process, regardless of how you do it.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm 19 years old, I'm 6 feet tall and I weigh about 160 lbs. My body type would be ectomorph: I'm slim and I have to struggle not to lose weight. I'm in good shape as I played in water-polo Pro League during one year even though I was 16 at the time. Despite training really hard, my arms still look frail and people are often surprised when they see me punching because they don't expect so much power from me. I guess I must look weak ^^

I'm planning to do 2-3 martial arts training sessions per week + working out in a gym the days I don't train. I'm afraid my muscles wouldn't get enough rest as weekends would be the only days I wouldn't be training.

My main goal is to improve my explosive strength (which is my "trump card") and at the same time get a little bulkier (for aesthetic reasons).


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would do Rippetoe's "Starting Strength" program, it will help you get alot stronger and get some size in the process.  Keep a food log and write down EXACTLY what you are eating and drinking.  Most people think they are eating enough and they aren't.  Stick to whole foods and don't worry about any type of supplements (your body can do a lot more with a turkey sandwhich on whole grain bread then some mass gain milkshake stuff).


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2013)

O'Malley said:


> Hey guys, I need your advice!
> 
> I've got some trouble putting on weight and thus gaining muscle mass, although I eat a lot. I'm in good shape but I could use some more muscle
> 
> ...



The type of workout you do in the gym, the types of foods that you eat, as well as supplements, will all play a part in whether you gain mass, lose weight, etc.  A simple search found this:
http://www.bing.com/search?q=foods+to+eat+to+gain+muscle+mass&form=DLRDF8&pc=MDDR&src=IE-SearchBox

There're many different workout routines, and meal plans, so you need to find what works best for you.  As for the supplements...walk into any GNC, and you'll be overwhelmed with things.  If they know about the products they sell, they should be able to set you up with things.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Just pointing out, its not the worst thing to not have visible strength. You seem to be similar to me in this, especially since my punch strength (and speed) is what im most proud of. I love that I dont look strong because in new dojos or with new people, they underestimate me at first, since I look so frail I cant possibly be good . Same thing with 'street fights' (until I got a bit of a reputation), and they normally either dont realize they underestimated me until its too late, or they get shocked/flustered when they feel my punches/see me fight, giving me an advantage.


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 22, 2013)

You might be right but I'd rather look strong so people don't try to pick fights with me hahaha

Thanks for your advice, everyone, I'll be checking out the programs (Rippetoe, etc.) and keep track of what I eat.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 22, 2013)

O'Malley said:


> You might be right but I'd rather look strong so people don't try to pick fights with me hahaha
> 
> Thanks for your advice, everyone, I'll be checking out the programs (Rippetoe, etc.) and keep track of what I eat.




On the other hand, when some beer-muscled knucklehead is looking for a fight, they're as likely as not to see the big guy in the "TapOut" t-shirt as a challenge. Beyond middle school, the gonad-fueled agression of the person picking fights isn't so likely to be aimed at the easy target.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

Do starting strength. I have a similar problem and SS worked for me. I worked for about 8 months and only gained about 5-8 lbs of muscle with a dedicated schedule, consistent progress, and above average food intake (4000-5000 calories/day).


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2013)

You say you're eating? How many calories? What kind of work-out are you doing? 

You want mass? You have to take in the calories. It's not "how" much but "what" you're eating. 

I've been doing this program: http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/body-beast-workout.do

It will put on the mass. It has a great meal guide based on caloric intake in relation to how much weight you want to put on. 

I'm not even done with the first cycle and I've already added an inch to my arms. 

Good luck!


----------



## O'Malley (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice book on nutrition, indeed (I also have got the videos, maybe I will try that program when I'm bored). For now, I'll stick with normal training + SS. Can't wait to see the results


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 6, 2014)

Two things:

1) You don't want to just "gain muscle." It's about gaining the RIGHT KIND of muscle. This is known as functional fitness.

2) It doesn't require hours with weights and cardio machines. Some of my workout fanatic friends have put on crazy amounts of muscle just doing an hour a day, 6 days a week. (They did different muscle groups each day, of course.)


----------

